# New Bachmann bluetooth trains operate in synch with Christmas music



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

Bachmann just released an update to their E-Z App that allows the trains to have synchronized motion/lights to Christmas music.

The video is pretty interesting to watch

https://youtu.be/lf-DYoQ3D4s


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yeah, that is interesting...and kinda weird!


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Yeah, that is interesting...and kinda weird!


Weird is right. I could get real tired of that very quickly.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It was kind of interesting for about 10 seconds, then it got really old.

Someone still has to tell me what niche this Bluetooth stuff is trying to fill. Synchronizing trains to music? Somehow, I don't see that being the Next Big Thing.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

In case anyone does not understand why “hobbyist” need at least an open-interface DBTC, just watch the video.

Also:
Apparently the initial “Bluetooth-equipped locomotives” have at least one “feature” that some (if not most older hobbyists) will consider a flaw. They apparently default to “DC” mode and will start moving on power track. Best not leave the locomotive on a track that might become powered latter (as in DC runaway on a DCC layout).
Bob


----------



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

When the developer talked about this on Model Rail Radio, he discussed how this might be relevant to serious users (beyond the novelty of a Christmas train). This shows the ability to save and record scripted behaviors for your train. So if you had a shelf layout and were interested in having a trolley travel back and forth, or if you wanted to save out routines of your train traveling from station to station. Its a potential for automating behavior.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That might be an interesting application for, say, a store window display. It'd beat the train simply running in circles for hours. But I'd think serious modelers would be more into operating things themselves.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I specifically want to AVOID the "serious model railroader" paradigm. This hobby is for everyone, no matter what their interests.

That said, it seems more like a gimmick to attract newcomers to the hobby rather than a serious attempt to provide new tools. "Hey, look what ELSE you can do with your smartphone."

I do like my smartphone, but when I get home, it goes on the shelf in the foyer. I check it every so often, but it is not symbiotically attached to me. And never will be.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Bluetooth is a well-established technology, therefore it is available from a large number of sources, packages, etc, and it is very cheap to implement. You can pick up Chinese hardware dirt-cheap, and even from a software view the libraries already exist to implement bluetooth on pretty much every platform. If you roll your own hardware, you could probably outfit each locomotive for around $10 (computer, bluetooth module, and power regulator). The fact that it allows control from a cell phone is just a side-benefit, not a primary target for usage.

From the hobby standpoint, not everyone is part of a large club. I'm building my layout for my own amusement, and chances are I will commonly be the only one running it. With that in mind, it would be pretty boring to have a single train running around the track while all other lines and yards remain dead waiting for a controller.

My own personal goal is to be able to program each locomotive with a set of goals... A mainline loco running between points, picking up loads and dropping off empties. A switcher busily moving cars around with real or imagined loads and staging the next string of cars. Sometimes I would watch, sometimes I would take over a specific loco for manual control, but the other trains would continue their programmed functions in the meantime, maintaining a busy layout.

This sort of setup would also be fantastic for a show. Imagine a complete system including cameras in each loco. You walk up to the display and pick up a tablet, select which loco you are interested in, and you are given a screen with the camera view, control of the loco speed and direction, and control of nearby turnouts. The computer system maintains safeties to prevent collisions, but otherwise the spectators are now able to become participants in the show.

Now you're still saying your DCC system can do all that... Yes it can, with a hefty computer and some fairly expensive equipment. However we've come so far in just the last 5 years that I can now put an impressive computer in *each* locomotive, allowing them to handle most of the work individually, and reducing your central control computer to a small unit like a raspberry pi with very little oversight required. Also you probably can't transmit much (if any?) video over DCC, but you could send full-motion video from every loco over bluetooth.

DC is fine for some people. DCC works perfectly for other people. Bluetooth is just the next step in adding more options and functionality to the hobby. Every option will continue to be useful to certain people, but every layout has different goals and new options let people reach those goals in different ways.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Just for the record.
Direct-Bluetooth-Train-Control is not just for smartphones. It can be used with just about any Bluetooth control device. This includes the typically DCC-wireless-throttle-types used today; once they are Bluetooth enabled. But this additional capability will probably take an open-interface.
Bob


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am very technically behind the curve. To me a bluetooth comes from eating blackberry pie, and needs brushed!


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

GrapevineFlyer said:


> When the developer talked about this on Model Rail Radio, he discussed how this might be relevant to serious users (beyond the novelty of a Christmas train). This shows the ability to save and record scripted behaviors for your train. So if you had a shelf layout and were interested in having a trolley travel back and forth, or if you wanted to save out routines of your train traveling from station to station. Its a potential for automating behavior.


Hi GrapevineFlyer,

Where can I get the radio program where the developer of the Bluetooth system talks about recording train behavior? That is a feature that has great potential for me.

Thanks!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

This looks to be the first independent review of Bman’s E-Z App train set. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLBTma2KxbI

I will let you draw your own conclusions.
Bob


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

RT_Coker said:


> This looks to be the first independent review of Bman’s E-Z App train set.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLBTma2KxbI
> 
> I will let you draw your own conclusions.
> Bob


Hi Bob,

When I was a child, my father would have punished me severely for playing so haphazardly with a train set like they did. I don't think any demo by these folks, including a demo of DCC or any Lionel command control system, would have been any different.

Good luck with your efforts. Hope manufactures and hobbyists have whatever advantage they want from Bluetooth. Bachmann and BlueRail have their work cut out for them, especially with negative videos about their products on YouTube. Bachmann / BlueRail needs to get a prototype sound demo with a speaker in a loco/tender out before the hobbyists, soon.

Bob, have you had any dialog with BlueRail about your open-source concerns?

Take care, Joe.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

jprampolla said:


> Bob, have you had any dialog with BlueRail about your open-source concerns?


Joe,
That should have been: “Bob, have you had any dialog with BlueRail about your open-interface concerns?” I am trying to do “open-source” and I promote “open-interface” among manufacturers. BlueRail is aware, free and able to discuss “open-interface” on this (or any other) “open” forum. However, I suspect that they have more pressing issues for the time being (a new company trying to launch a new product, as the Christmas buying season is coming to a close).

I have had plenty of dialogs with BlueRail for more than a year now, even helping them with some technical issues because I am DBTC promoter. However given what I have seen from BlueRail to date, I am not a BlueRail promoter.
Bob


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

RT_Coker said:


> Joe,
> That should have been: “Bob, have you had any dialog with BlueRail about your open-interface concerns?” I am trying to do “open-source” and I promote “open-interface” among manufacturers. BlueRail is aware, free and able to discuss “open-interface” on this (or any other) “open” forum. However, I suspect that they have more pressing issues for the time being (a new company trying to launch a new product, as the Christmas buying season is coming to a close).
> 
> I have had plenty of dialogs with BlueRail for more than a year now, even helping them with some technical issues because I am DBTC promoter. However given what I have seen from BlueRail to date, I am not a BlueRail promoter.
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Didn't mean to rock the boat!

Take care, Joe.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

jprampolla said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Didn't mean to rock the boat!
> 
> Take care, Joe.


Joe,
No problem, you didn’t “rock the boat”. It just that frustration some time slips in where it shouldn’t. Being real close to having the HO hardware done, only to have the manufacturer apparently desert the effort has been a real downer.

I am now investigating doing the HO hardware using two existing small boards and batteries so that next time I will at least have something to show of all my open-source DBTC efforts.
Bob


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

RT_Coker said:


> In case anyone does not understand why “hobbyist” need at least an open-interface DBTC, just watch the video.
> 
> Also:
> Apparently the initial “Bluetooth-equipped locomotives” have at least one “feature” that some (if not most older hobbyists) will consider a flaw. They apparently default to “DC” mode and will start moving on power track. Best not leave the locomotive on a track that might become powered latter (as in DC runaway on a DCC layout).
> Bob


If I understand what you are saying if an engine is sitting on a track that gets powered it will take off! Unlike Legacy, TMCC or DCS where an engine will not move on a powered up track unless addressed.


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

From the horse's mouth about DC:


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

jprampolla said:


> From the horse's mouth about DC:


Good video, thanks! I would be very careful not to leave one of these “V1” firmware versions on a DCC track with the loco in the “default DC” mode (even when the track is not powered). At least until it is known that the motor will not overheat on DCC power and be damaged (or damage the control board). My guess is that you could hear the motor hum form being switch between forward and reverse at full power by the DCC bipolar power.
Bob


----------



## jprampolla (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Bob,

Well, at least they can fix the issue wirelessly from the app to the board in the loco. Pity they didn't catch this before the launch. It gives their detractors a lot of grist for their mill. I'd still like to learn more about the apps potential to record behavior for things like automatic station stops. Also, I wonder if it has some sort of cruise control. 2 things for the O gauge seasonal hobbyist to make it worth while. Hope they get an Android version out soon, but better to have all the kinks worked out. I imagine the team at BlueRail is under a lot of pressure! For me, sound from a portable Bluetooth speaker on a flatcar is acceptable. I've done it with one http://www.josephrampolla.com/SpeakertBluetooth.html

Take care, Joe.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

RT_Coker said:


> Good video, thanks! I would be very careful not to leave one of these “V1” firmware versions on a DCC track with the loco in the “default DC” mode (even when the track is not powered). At least until it is known that the motor will not overheat on DCC power and be damaged (or damage the control board). My guess is that you could hear the motor hum form being switch between forward and reverse at full power by the DCC bipolar power.
> Bob


Would that problem exist for the upcoming O gauge boards?


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

TJSmith said:


> Would that problem exist for the upcoming O gauge boards?


That’s really a question for BlueRail. But, I would expect the “feature” would be changed (ASAP) after the Christmas buying season.
Bob


----------

